# Cinesonique Young Composer Competition Ends Today!



## Tanuj Tiku (Mar 30, 2012)

The Cinesonique Young Composer Competition ends today. All entries must reach me by 11:59 pm Indian Standard Time, which is roughly 7 hours from now.

Please do not forget to send a scanned copy of your government approved ID to verify your age.

Please make sure all your links and/or files are working and that you have checked everything!

Send your entries and scanned identification proof to [email protected]

Good luck!


Tanuj.


----------

